# Mad as a bag of ferrets



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yet another video of the crazy bunch, doing what they do best... being crazy  (The ferrets were supervised for the entire time they played with the bag, its also a thick plastic bag and not the suffocating kind)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww they are so cute, they all look so happy and live life to the full.  and love it


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Love it. They can find fun and mischief with anything...cant wait to meet them and see monkee and hunter again


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

*Stop making me want ferrets!!!!!*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> awww they are so cute, they all look so happy and live life to the full.  and love it


They certainly do love life, nobody could ever accuse these ferrets of being miserable 



Lavenderb said:


> Love it. They can find fun and mischief with anything...cant wait to meet them and see monkee and hunter again


I cant wait for you to meet them too, and the boys will love seeing their other mum again , Im really looking forward to seeing you again too hun, not long now 



kodakkuki said:


> *Stop making me want ferrets!!!!!*


Errrr NO  :lol:


----------

